# Ammo Bowl



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I found this at garage sale a while back. I was looking for a nice inside curve that was easy to grab ammo out of. I never would have thought I'd find one this cool. It's not perfect. You know,without any defect. But for a shooters ammo bowl, it IS perfect.  Beautiful wood! The forum is the place a piece like this will be appreciated.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Nice find!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

Beautiful! Nice find.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That is cool.


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Very nice find. I like you slingshot bag there too.


----------

